# Dvr 522/625



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone with the above rcvrs been able to receive Dolby 5.1 on local programing that are of course rcd in 5.1?
I have gone to the menu for dolby and 5.1/pcm is ckd.

I have received occassionly 5.1 dolby on HBO movie chnls and none on my 60 chnl pkg. Is this Dish's intention to encourage you to go with their HD packages even though you might not have a HD set but only a Digital A/V rcvr?

Do I have to subscribe to both HD and get a HD vip 622 as well?

Any help would be appreciated.

ISG


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't see how you could get 5.1 from local programming because those are SD channels and you only get stereo from them. The HD versions of those channels *may* have 5.1, but it's not guarenteed.

Why not just use DPL IIx decoding on those stereo channels? Not as good as discrete 5.1, but you might like it better than 2 channel.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

ISG said:


> Has anyone with the above rcvrs been able to receive Dolby 5.1 on local programing that are of course rcd in 5.1? I have gone to the menu for dolby and 5.1/pcm is ckd.


On local programming? No. Local SD stations don't carry the 5.1 signal, unfortunately. You'll need to go to HD for that. However, the 522 and 625 do receive and decode 5.1 on SD premium stations (where applicable) & PPV/VOD movies.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for all of your responses

Let me rephrase the problem. On many local network stations their premium programs are sent in HD/dolby 5.1(displayed on the opening screen). I was under the impression that if I had an OTA digital tuner I would receive the 5.1 dolby along with the HD picture eventhough I would see it as a SD picture on my SD monitor.

Since I don't have the HD package, does DishN send HD/dolby 5.1 for all those local stations that display they are being sent as such?

If they do, why couldn't they send the 5.1 signal without the HD picture to those of us who don't subscribe to HD programing?

ISG


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Those "HD" channels are *different* channels. For example, something like ch 2 here, the Fox network, is on ch 2 as SD, but something like channel 8245 as the HD channel.

As for OTA, you'd need an "HD" tuner.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kevin,
I am a little slow. I thought all OTA digital(ATSC)tuners included the high definition video formats along with the Dolby Digital 5.1 audio output( i.e. LG LST-3410a/3510a, Humax HFA 100,etc.).
In conclusion, to get dolby 5.1 audio on local channels with or WO HD video

1. I must either purchase an OTA ATSC tuner mentioned above or
2. subscribe to a DishN* HD package where the local HD channels are xmitted on different channels (e.g. fox ch 2 sd/stereo vs. fox 8245hd/5.1)
one last question,
Do you get dolby 5.1 on all the HD channels and occassional dolby 5.1 on the non hd premium chnls?
Thanks again,
ISG


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

From the DISH FAQs:



> Do you provide Dolby Digital (AC-3) audio?
> 
> DISH Network provides Dolby Digital audio on some Pay-Per-View channels and select movies on HBO, Starz, Cinemax and Showtime (all HDTV channels are Dolby Digital). The program has to be sent to us in Dolby Digital format for us to provide it in Dolby Digital. These channels may also show movies in their original letterbox format (LBX). To see if a program is in Dolby Digital, look for the "DD" symbol in your Electronic Program Guide (EPG).
> 
> ...


The 625 supports digital audio but you have to use the digital audio (optical) output. But no locals.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

olguy,

Thanks for your response.

Are you saying I can't receive local HDTV chnls if I subscribe to the dishN* HD packages because I have a DVR 522 or because I don't have the VIP 622?

Kevin says he receives HD/dolby 5.1 Fox(local Chnl) in CA on 8245.

Please advise.

Thanks,

ISG



ISG


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

The 522 is an SD DVR receiver. Channel "8245" is the HD channel, but I can't get it. But it is in the listings.

I have never checked *all* channels, but I get 2 channel audio on all of the ones I've personally ever watched.


----------

